# So your new Husqvarna mower doesn't want to start?



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Just a tip I learned today from a local Husqvarna dealer. They had a number of brand new Husqvarna tractors with V-twin Briggs engines that wouldn't start after a few uses. Husqvarna was studying the problem (I guess its somewhat widespread) and hadn't found a solution yet. The dealer found out that the throttle cable had come loose and moved slightly, not allowing the choke linkage to fully engage. The cable didn't move much (maybe 1/8-1/4"), but with the cam system that the engine controls use, that was enough to prevent the choke from engaging, and the engines don't start without the choke when cold very easily. So, if you have one of these tractors with this issue, check the throttle cable to see if it has moved. Hope this helps someone out there! 

Note: This could apply to any brand of unit using a Briggs V-twin Intek engine of recent vintage. They have a cam system that engages the choke after you push the throttle past WOT. Just a little FYI. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Country Boy..shall pass along to others.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Odd issue for a brand new tractor..... I did a motor swap on my 99 murray a few years back - i mowed with it for about 2 years before i realized i hadnt even tightened the throttle cable down ( just tightened to touching the cable) - mustve just held it in place perfectly.


----------

